# Ariens shear pin question



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have an Ariens 22000 older 4hp, just picked up some pins at Home Depot and there just a bit to thick to fit, not sure if I drill the shaft a bit to make them fit will be a problem, as they are a little stronger if they are thicker? the one that's here is 4/16ths thick and home depot's are5/16ths thick.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds like you dont have the right pins..I wouldn't use them.
a 22000 series 4HP model is pretty small, you dont want pins that are too strong and wont break if you need them to..

I have some info here for 1965 to 1974 10,000 series pins:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

im not sure if your 22000 pins are the same or not..
but I think I can look it up..
stand by..
Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think you want these Ariens 510016/532005 Shear Pin Jacobsen 342449 & 400120 | Snowblower Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Confirmed..
22000 series take the same shear bolt as the 10000 series..
Ariens part number 510015
(or 51001500)
The link I posted above tells what to look for at Home Depot, or elsewhere..

Scot


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Sounds like you dont have the right pins..I wouldn't use them.
> a 22000 series 4HP model is pretty small, you dont want pins that are too strong and wont break if you need them to..
> 
> I have some info here for 1965 to 1974 10,000 series pins:
> ...


these look like the one there, but how do the ones Shyrp showed break? dont see the cuts


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

*51001500 is 5/16, my service manual shows 10195, I need 1/4 this is crazy, I never should have tried to grease the drive shaft, it was getting hard to turn thing i just got in there in time,
*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ken, 10195 and 510015 should be the same part..
From my Ariens page, linked in the first reply in this thread:



> Looking at the original manuals, I see the 1971 part number for the shear bolts is 10195.
> that number is long obsolete, no longer in use..it has been superseded by Ariens part number 51001500. Then, thanks to the thread on the forum, I can see that Ariens confirmed that part number 51001500 can be found in the Home Depot package number 72405900!
> 
> I believe that number 72405900 is a Home Depot number..that is the Home Depot number
> ...


Where are you reading 1/4"?

Scot


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

just ordered these for $5







*918 (5) **Pack Ariens 510016 532005 Snowblower Shear Pin 1-9/16"x 1/4" 342449 400120*​
*Replaces the following Part #:*​ * ARIENS- 510016 ARIENS -532005 ARIENS- 53200500 HOMELITE/JACOBSEN -342449 HOMELITE/JACOBSEN -400120 OREGON -80-741 PRIME LINE -7-04370 STENS -780-213 SUNBELT- B1SB917*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

well ok..
but I dont think those are the right ones! 
they might be the right size, hopefully..but they arent the right part numbers..

(I have a feeling those are going to be too short..the pin in your owners manual, 10195, is 2" long)

All 22,000 series manuals say part number 10195 or 510015.

Those two numbers are the same pin, just two different numbers..
and they are readily and easily available..

Scot


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> well ok..
> but I dont think those are the right ones!
> they might be the right size, hopefully..but they arent the right part numbers..
> 
> ...


I think your right too short


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

wow 2 and 1/16th length and none of the 1/4 dia have that length oh my


----------

